# Anyone know good sites to buy an LCD TV online?



## rapid

I want to buy a 23" widescreen LCD TV, HD ready, with a built-in DVD player. Does anyone know if I can do this online to save myself a few quid?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## RonanC

try [broken link removed]


----------



## kkontour

I agree with RonanC.
Bought a 32" LG TV.
Ordered on Monday
Delivered by AnPost Thursday
€10 delivery charge to Sligo.


----------



## podgerodge

thats www.pixmania.com and you click on the Irish flag - they don't have a .ie site.


----------



## irishlinks

I've seen some good prices on www.savastore.com   - a uk site. The delivery charges are fairly high - but the overall price for some of the tvs still seems good - i.e Samsung 32 lcd hd ready works out at approx 1123 euro incl delivery . hey have a good selection of TVs - delivery is a pretty big £18.64 which is about €27 euro - but might be worth a look?


----------



## envelope

Got mine on komplett.ie, very happy with it, was a good price too. and you can track its delivery too.


----------



## MonsieurBond

envelope said:
			
		

> Got mine on komplett.ie, very happy with it, was a good price too. and you can track its delivery too.



Can you watch all the terrestrial channels on it using the aerial as opposed to using NTL or Chorus or Sky?


----------



## eggerb

Anybody any further suggestions on Komplett and Pixmania since this post last year?


----------



## Dropout

You could try D.I.D electrical.


http://www.didstore.com/


----------



## serotoninsid

misco.co.uk

Received delivery within 36 hrs.


----------



## NDynamite

Saw a forum, saying Pixmania not good on customer service. Be careful. 
I bought a reconditioned one off Luzern Tech on ebay. based in Ireland. Not perfect stuff but good deals.


----------



## eggerb

Dropout said:


> You could try D.I.D electrical. http://www.didstore.com/


I think the Irish retailers are beginning to catch up but, in the main, the best deals are still to be had from non-Irish web based retailers. Handy to compare though and some not bad deals there especially sets without digital tuners.


serotoninsid said:


> misco.co.uk Received delivery within 36 hrs.


They look good. VAT inclusive figures in small print though!


NDynamite said:


> Saw a forum, saying Pixmania not good on customer service. Be careful. I bought a reconditioned one off Luzern Tech on ebay. based in Ireland. Not perfect stuff but good deals.


I've had mixed experiences with Pixmania from receiving a camera within 4 days to waiting over 6 weeks for a HD DVD recorder. I'll checked pout Luzern Tech but they didnt seem to have any LCD TVs at the moment.


----------



## bytelive

I didn't see it mentioned.  www.technikdirekt.de have some good prices and deliver to Ireland.


----------



## eggerb

Quick Comparison against the Samsung LE26R82B where I could find it...


didstore.com > SAMSUNG LE26R82BXXEU 26" Glossy Black LCD TV - = €747.95 

misco.co.uk > [broken link removed](higher spec than the LE26R82B I think) = c€593 (£411) + c€25 shipping = c€610

komplett.ie > [broken link removed] = €607 + €12 shipping

Pixmania.com >  - (lower spec than the LE26R82B) = €550 + €17 delivery

technikdirekt.de > Samsung LE-26 R 81 B 66cm - €600 + shipping


----------



## europhile

Use www.kelkoo.co.uk for comparing prices.


http://www.didstore.com/store_detail.asp?modelcode=LE26R82BXXEU&subid=195


----------



## GA001

bytelive said:


> I didn't see it mentioned. www.technikdirekt.de have some good prices and deliver to Ireland.


 
BEWARE!

They do NOT deliver to Ireland! Made attempts to purchase a 37" Plasma from them and they refused to deliver to Ireland (North/South)


----------



## oopsbuddy

I used Komplett recently for a 32" LCD Samsung. Only problem was they had problems with receipt of stock deliveries, but I know this was also a problem elsewhere. So apart from a few weeks delay, it arrived safely, and was the best deal I could find for what I wanted to buy. No problem in recommending them.


----------



## serotoninsid

oopsbuddy said:


> I used Komplett recently for a 32" LCD Samsung. Only problem was they had problems with receipt of stock deliveries, but I know this was also a problem elsewhere. So apart from a few weeks delay, it arrived safely, and was the best deal I could find for what I wanted to buy. No problem in recommending them.


Komplett always have problems with stock levels.  They mislead customers with their display of 'goods in stock' - which either is inaccurate or deliberately so.


----------



## spuddy01

Ordered a 32 inch Samsung from Komplett earlier in the year great service no issues Have also used Pixmania but had to stop as there customer service & packaging left alot to be desired(which is just my personal opinion)


----------



## bytelive

GA001 said:


> BEWARE!
> 
> They do NOT deliver to Ireland! Made attempts to purchase a 37" Plasma from them and they refused to deliver to Ireland (North/South)


They must have changed things recently, as they definitely did deliver to Ireland.


----------



## Brylcreem

[broken link removed] is an irish company in Wicklow. Free next day delivery. 3 year warranty. I got mine through there and am very happy with it.


----------



## gebbel

www.dimension4.ie 

Used to be called nowafflecomputers.ie. Bought a top class Toshiba 32" LCD for the best price I could find anywhere. Based in Firhouse. Can deliver. I have no affililiation.


----------



## eggerb

europhile said:


> Use www.kelkoo.co.uk for comparing prices.


 
kelkoo.co.uk is not bad for giving an idea of the price range but it includes companies who don't ship to Ireland and doesn't factor in delivery costs.


----------



## bottleman

We were really happy with www.techies.ie. We bought a 42" Sharp Aquos with free delivery.


----------



## redstar

Brylcreem said:


> [broken link removed] is an irish company in Wicklow. Free next day delivery. 3 year warranty. I got mine through there and am very happy with it.



They only sell one brand though, Mirai.


----------



## briancbyrne

might be an idea to try luzern technologies who have a shop on ebay- based in blanchardstown -  always found them excellent and prices are xtremely competitive


----------



## longer

bottleman said:


> We were really happy with www.techies.ie. We bought a 42" Sharp Aquos with free delivery.





liam23 said:


> We have bought camera and printer from techies.ie would be happy to buy a TV from them. They have a large selection with free delivery which is an added bonus.



Just wanted to thank you for recomending www.techies.ie. Its the first time we have bought anything at this price online. The Television was delivered in 3 days...... 40" Sony Bravia. 


Thanks,
Longer


----------



## ninsaga

Did you save much buy using techies.ie?


----------



## irishlinks

Liam23 and Longer and Bottleman - any chance you might be connected with Techies?
*"Longer"* - why would anyone buy the Sony Bravia 40" from Techies (they only have 1 model KDL-40V3000 ) at €1529  when Pixmania have the same model for €1183 (nearly €350 cheaper) including delivery?


----------



## philboy

irishlinks said:


> Liam23 and Longer and Bottleman - any chance you might be connected with Techies?



Something very fishy alright with a lot of first time posters posting on this. Especially since as you pointed out there are so much more savings to be made from companies previously mentioned in this thread.


----------



## getoffthepot

I bought a 42" Philips here in March €550 delivered - fantastic.

[broken link removed]


----------



## gebbel

getoffthepot said:


> I bought a 42" Philips here in March.... €550....delivered



Was the TV new? I doubt it. Seems like they specialize in selling refurbished LCD TVs. Did they offer a warranty?


----------



## astraclub

east or west
www.richersounds.ie is the best


----------



## gebbel

astraclub said:


> east or west
> www.richersounds.ie is the best



Richersounds.com

Same people, the .ie site seems to be neglected...very few models on it.


----------



## astraclub

komplett are the worst ever in stocking, I am a big suffere, dont know how come boards are part of reccomendation of them


----------



## Duffer

most of these threads are of late last year.....in the lookout myself for a new television, 47" - 50" somewhere around that size (big room) are these websites still the best to look on or is there any newer ones/places to look ?  hoping to get a good deal these days but still pays to shop around i find...

Do american televisions work in ireland also ??


----------

